# DELTA WINNER Bicycle HEADLIGHT Vintage1950's NOS Bike Head light



## Hollywood Bicycle (Jan 26, 2016)

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=151961945192


----------

